# Something silly I did for another forum



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought you guys might get a kick out of this, so I figured I'd share. You can see some of the seams from the photos because it was done quickly, but I thought it was cute. 

That's Martell on the left and my avatar on the right (in case you didn't recognize me without my glasses ), just chilling out in front of a pyramid. Those egyptians sure knew how to treat cats! :lol:


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

lol. Cute!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

hehe how awesome


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

lol, thanks guys. It makes me chuckle, so I figured fellow cat lovers might get a laugh. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute  , you should try out the graphic contests :wink: .


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

This is so cute! Egyptian cats rule.


----------

